# Visa CC Exchange Rate



## -Gal1 (23 Apr 2008)

Anybody know how I can view what the daily exchange rate used by Visa on credit card transactions.
I rang AIB and they said to look on the Visa International web page but no luck there.


----------



## Buffett (23 Apr 2008)

-Gal1 said:


> Anybody know how I can view what the daily exchange rate used by Visa on credit card transactions.
> I rang AIB and they said to look on the Visa International web page but no luck there.



Why dont you look on Goggle with the search term "visa exchange rate"


----------



## bacchus (23 Apr 2008)

Why not give the OP the link instead of what-looks-like a smart answer?

OP, here you go. That will only give you an indication though.

Also, you can use www.xe.com and add transactions bank fee that should be specified in your CC T&Cs.


----------



## Buffett (23 Apr 2008)

Who are you to say my answer was a smart ass answer.

I was merely pointing out what search terms can be used in Google to obtain an answer to the question asked. There are many more search combinations (boolean, and, or etc..) which I have found cool in finding out specific information.

Educating someone is better than spoon feeding information


----------



## Protocol (23 Apr 2008)

Visa are giving 1.60 USD today.  That's very good.  No spread from the market rate.

Of course the banks take 1.75% typically, but it's still fairly good overall.


----------



## -Gal1 (24 Apr 2008)

Buffett & Protocol, Thanks for the information.

From the AIB Web site the following are the Currency Conversion Fees
AIBFX Transactions - Visa Europe Region1.75%FX Transactions - Visa Rest of World2.75%

Using the link provided by Buffet the exchange rate is

Currencies fluctuate every day. The rate shown is effective for 
transactions submitted to Visa on *April 24, 2008*, with a bank foreign transaction fee of *2.75%*.

*1* Euro = *1.55* US Dollars</SPAN>

Not great !


----------

